# [SOLVED] My pc got slow !!!



## sinan

Good day everybody.


My pc is getting sometimes running slow, sometimes startup and running normal.

I believe I have something wrong here and need help to get it back normal.

Here is pc spec. :



Code:


Summary
Operating System
Windows 8 Enterprise 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core i5 2400 @ 3.10GHz 37 °C
Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
RAM
4.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
MSI H61MU-E35 (MS-7680) (SOCKET 0) 33 °C
Graphics
Generic Non-PnP Monitor ([email protected])
Intel HD Graphics (MSI)
Storage
1863GB Western Digital WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 ATA Device (SATA) 34 °C
1862GB Western Digital WD Elements 1078 USB Device (USB (SATA)) 36 °C
Optical Drives
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio
Operating System
Windows 8 Enterprise 64-bit
Computer type: Desktop
Installation Date: 7/5/2013 7:29:04 PM
Serial Number: Q8GQV-CBRYM-7D26Y-JJWYD-TCKVH
Windows Security Center
User Account Control (UAC) Enabled
Notify level 3 - Always Notify
Firewall Enabled
Windows Update
AutoUpdate Download Automatically and Install at Set Scheduled time
Schedule Frequency Every Day
Schedule Time
Windows Defender
Windows Defender Disabled
Antivirus
avast! Antivirus
Antivirus Enabled
Company Name AVAST Software
Product Version 10.0.2208
Virus Signature Database Up to date
Windows Defender
Antivirus Disabled
Virus Signature Database Up to date
.NET Frameworks installed
v4.5 Full
v4.5 Client
v3.5 SP1
v3.0 SP2
v2.0 SP2
Internet Explorer
Version 10.0.9200.17148
PowerShell
Version 3.0
Java
Java Runtime Environment
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\java.exe
Version 7.0
Update 71
Build 14
Java Runtime Environment
Path D:\Program Files (x86)\bin\java.exe
Version 8.0
Update 25
Build 18
Environment Variables
USERPROFILE C:\Users\AAA
SystemRoot C:\Windows
User Variables
TEMP E:\Temp
TMP C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Local\Temp
Machine Variables
asl.log Destination=file
ComSpec C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK NO
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS 4
OS Windows_NT
Path C:\ProgramData\Oracle\Java\javapath
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\iCLS Client\
C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\
C:\Windows\system32
C:\Windows
C:\Windows\System32\Wbem
C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\OpenCL SDK\2.0\bin\x86
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\OpenCL SDK\2.0\bin\x64
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\OpenCL SDK\2.0\bin\x86
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\OpenCL SDK\2.0\bin\x64
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Tools\Binn\
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Tools\Binn\
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\DTS\Binn\
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\OpenCL SDK\2.0\bin\x86
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\OpenCL SDK\2.0\bin\x64
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared
PATHEXT .COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL 6
PROCESSOR_REVISION 2a07
PSModulePath C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
TEMP e:\system/temp
TMP e:\system/temp
USERNAME SYSTEM
windir C:\Windows
Power Profile
Active power scheme Balanced
Hibernation Enabled
Turn Off Monitor after: (On AC Power) 30 min
Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On AC Power) 20 min
Suspend after: (On AC Power) 30 min
Screen saver Enabled
Uptime
Current Session
Current Time 11/28/2014 11:33:09 PM
Current Uptime 39,833 sec (0 d, 11 h, 03 m, 53 s)
Last Boot Time 11/28/2014 12:29:16 PM
Services
Running Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Running Advanced SystemCare Service 8
Running Application Host Helper Service
Running Application Information
Running avast! Antivirus
Running Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Running Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
Running Base Filtering Engine
Running Client for NFS
Running COM+ Event System
Running Computer Browser
Running Credential Manager
Running Cryptographic Services
Running DCOM Server Process Launcher
Running Device Association Service
Running DHCP Client
Running Diagnostic Policy Service
Running Diagnostic Service Host
Running Distributed Link Tracking Client
Running DNS Client
Running EaseUS Agent Service
Running Everything
Running File History Service
Running HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service
Running HP Network Devices Support
Running HP SI Service
Running hpqcxs08
Running Human Interface Device Access
Running HWDeviceService64.exe
Running IMF Service
Running Intel Capability Licensing Service Interface
Running Intel Integrated Clock Controller Service - Intel ICCS
Running Intel Management and Security Application Local Management Service
Running Intel Management and Security Application User Notification Service
Running IPsec Policy Agent
Running Local Session Manager
Running LPD Service
Running Message Queuing
Running Microsoft FTP Service
Running Multimedia Class Scheduler
Running Network Connections
Running Network List Service
Running Network Location Awareness
Running Network Store Interface Service
Running Office Software Protection Platform
Running Peer Name Resolution Protocol
Running Peer Networking Identity Manager
Running Plug and Play
Running Pml Driver HPZ12
Running Portable Device Enumerator Service
Running Power
Running Print Spooler
Running Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Running Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Running RPC Endpoint Mapper
Running SAMSUNG Mobile Connectivity Service
Running Security Accounts Manager
Running Security Center
Running Server
Running Shell Hardware Detection
Running Simple TCP/IP Services
Running Skype Click to Call PNR Service
Running Skype Click to Call Updater
Running SNMP Service
Running Spybot-S&D 2 Scanner Service
Running Spybot-S&D 2 Security Center Service
Running Spybot-S&D 2 Updating Service
Running SQL Server (INFLOWSQL)
Running SQL Server Browser
Running SQL Server VSS Writer
Running SSDP Discovery
Running StartMenu8 Service
Running Superfetch
Running System Event Notification Service
Running System Events Broker
Running Task Scheduler
Running TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Running Themes
Running Time Broker
Running User Profile Service
Running Virtual Disk
Running Windows Audio
Running Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Running Windows Connection Manager
Running Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Running Windows Event Log
Running Windows Firewall
Running Windows Font Cache Service
Running Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Running Windows Management Instrumentation
Running Windows Process Activation Service
Running Windows Search
Running WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
Running WLAN AutoConfig
Running Workstation
Running World Wide Web Publishing Service
Stopped ActiveX Installer (AxInstSV)
Stopped Adobe Flash Player Update Service
Stopped Apple Mobile Device
Stopped Application Experience
Stopped Application Identity
Stopped Application Layer Gateway Service
Stopped Application Management
Stopped ASP.NET State Service
Stopped BitLocker Drive Encryption Service
Stopped Block Level Backup Engine Service
Stopped Bluetooth Support Service
Stopped BranchCache
Stopped Certificate Propagation
Stopped Claims to Windows Token Service
Stopped CNG Key Isolation
Stopped COM+ System Application
Stopped Device Install Service
Stopped Device Setup Manager
Stopped Diagnostic System Host
Stopped Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Stopped DS Role Server
Stopped Encrypting File System (EFS)
Stopped Extensible Authentication Protocol
Stopped Family Safety
Stopped Fax
Stopped Function Discovery Provider Host
Stopped Function Discovery Resource Publication
Stopped Google Software Updater
Stopped Google Update Service (gupdate)
Stopped Google Update Service (gupdatem)
Stopped Group Policy Client
Stopped Health Key and Certificate Management
Stopped HomeGroup Listener
Stopped HomeGroup Provider
Stopped HP LaserJet Service
Stopped HP Support Solutions Framework Service
Stopped Hyper-V Data Exchange Service
Stopped Hyper-V Guest Shutdown Service
Stopped Hyper-V Heartbeat Service
Stopped Hyper-V Remote Desktop Virtualization Service
Stopped Hyper-V Time Synchronization Service
Stopped Hyper-V Volume Shadow Copy Requestor
Stopped IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Stopped InstallDriver Table Manager
Stopped Intel Content Protection HECI Service
Stopped Interactive Services Detection
Stopped Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
Stopped IP Helper
Stopped KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Stopped Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
Stopped LiveUpdate
Stopped Microsoft Account Sign-in Assistant
Stopped Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
Stopped Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service
Stopped Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
Stopped Mozilla Maintenance Service
Stopped Net Driver HPZ12
Stopped Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
Stopped Netlogon
Stopped Network Access Protection Agent
Stopped Network Connected Devices Auto-Setup
Stopped Network Connectivity Assistant
Stopped Office 64 Source Engine
Stopped Office Source Engine
Stopped Offline Files
Stopped Optimize drives
Stopped Peer Networking Grouping
Stopped Performance Counter DLL Host
Stopped Performance Logs & Alerts
Stopped PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
Stopped Printer Extensions and Notifications
Stopped Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support
Stopped Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
Stopped Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
Stopped Remote Access Connection Manager
Stopped Remote Desktop Configuration
Stopped Remote Desktop Services
Stopped Remote Desktop Services UserMode Port Redirector
Stopped Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
Stopped Remote Registry
Stopped Routing and Remote Access
Stopped Secondary Logon
Stopped Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Stopped Sensor Monitoring Service
Stopped Skype Updater
Stopped Smart Card
Stopped Smart Card Removal Policy
Stopped SNMP Trap
Stopped Software Protection
Stopped Spot Verifier
Stopped SQL Active Directory Helper Service
Stopped SQL Server Agent (INFLOWSQL)
Stopped Still Image Acquisition Events
Stopped Storage Service
Stopped Telephony
Stopped Thread Ordering Server
Stopped Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
Stopped UPnP Device Host
Stopped Volume Shadow Copy
Stopped WebClient
Stopped Windows All-User Install Agent
Stopped Windows Backup
Stopped Windows Biometric Service
Stopped Windows Color System
Stopped Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
Stopped Windows Defender Service
Stopped Windows Error Reporting Service
Stopped Windows Event Collector
Stopped Windows Installer
Stopped Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Stopped Windows Modules Installer
Stopped Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
Stopped Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
Stopped Windows Store Service (WSService)
Stopped Windows Time
Stopped Windows Update
Stopped Wired AutoConfig
Stopped WMI Performance Adapter
Stopped WWAN AutoConfig
TimeZone
TimeZone GMT +3:00 Hours
Language English (United States)
Location United States
Format English (United States)
Currency $
Date Format M/d/yyyy
Time Format h:mm:ss tt
Scheduler
11/28/2014 11:36 PM; WpsUpdateTask_AAA
11/28/2014 11:43 PM; Adobe Flash Player Updater
11/28/2014 11:59 PM; WpsNotifyTask_AAA
11/29/2014 12:00 AM; iolo System Checkup
11/29/2014 12:27 AM; GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
11/29/2014 3:27 AM; GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
11/29/2014 8:17 AM; Apple Diagnostics
11/30/2014 12:01 AM; LaunchApp
12/1/2014 8:09 PM; RealPlayerRealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-3118067436-1360859256-1638053938-1001
ASC8_PerformanceMonitor
ASC8_SkipUac_AAA
AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0814tb_rel
AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0814tb_rmv
CCleanerSkipUAC
Driver Booster Scan
Driver Booster SkipUAC (AAA)
Driver Booster Update
GlaryInitialize 5
Go to RoboForm Install page
GU5SkipUAC
Open URL by RoboForm
Optimize Start Menu Cache Files-S-1-5-21-3118067436-1360859256-1638053938-1001
RealPlayerRealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-3118067436-1360859256-1638053938-1001
Run RoboForm TaskBar Icon
SlimDrivers Startup
SmartDefrag3_Update
SoftwareUpdateGU3
StartMenuAutoupdate
Uninstaller_SkipUac_AAA
System Folders
Application Data C:\ProgramData
Cookies C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies
Desktop C:\Users\AAA\Desktop
Documents C:\Users\Public\Documents
Fonts C:\Windows\Fonts
Global Favorites C:\Users\AAA\Favorites
Internet History C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
Local Application Data C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Local
Music C:\Users\Public\Music
Path for burning CD C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn
Physical Desktop C:\Users\AAA\Desktop
Pictures C:\Users\Public\Pictures
Program Files C:\Program Files
Public Desktop C:\Users\Public\Desktop
Start Menu C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
Start Menu Programs C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
Startup C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Templates C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
Temporary Internet Files C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
User Favorites C:\Users\AAA\Favorites
Videos C:\Users\Public\Videos
Windows Directory C:\Windows
Windows/System C:\Windows\system32
Process List
Adblock.exe
Process ID 9072
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\adsremoval\IE\Adblock.exe
Memory Usage 52 MB
Peak Memory Usage 69 MB
Agent.exe
Process ID 2444
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path D:\Program Files (x86)\EaseUS\Todo Backup\bin\Agent.exe
Memory Usage 5.07 MB
Peak Memory Usage 19 MB
armsvc.exe
Process ID 1160
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
Memory Usage 88 KB
Peak Memory Usage 3.90 MB
ASCService.exe
Process ID 916
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path E:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 8\ASCService.exe
Memory Usage 4.02 MB
Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
ASCTray.exe
Process ID 4896
User AAA
Domain User
Path E:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 8\ASCTray.exe
Memory Usage 1.71 MB
Peak Memory Usage 18 MB
audiodg.exe
Process ID 1728
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Memory Usage 11 MB
Peak Memory Usage 17 MB
AvastSvc.exe
Process ID 1372
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path E:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
Memory Usage 40 MB
Peak Memory Usage 164 MB
avastui.exe
Process ID 4708
User AAA
Domain User
Path E:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastui.exe
Memory Usage 23 MB
Peak Memory Usage 23 MB
AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0814tb.exe
Process ID 2816
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Security Toolbar\AVG-Secure-Search-Update_0814tb.exe
Memory Usage 68 KB
Peak Memory Usage 5.27 MB
CCleaner64.exe
Process ID 5384
User AAA
Domain User
Path D:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe
Memory Usage 816 KB
Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
CDASrv.exe
Process ID 1976
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files\Common Files\Common Desktop Agent\CDASrv.exe
Memory Usage 3.40 MB
Peak Memory Usage 6.96 MB
csrss.exe
Process ID 560
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
Memory Usage 2.03 MB
Peak Memory Usage 4.64 MB
csrss.exe
Process ID 636
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
Memory Usage 30 MB
Peak Memory Usage 37 MB
dasHost.exe
Process ID 2480
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\dashost.exe
Memory Usage 84 KB
Peak Memory Usage 4.18 MB
DCSHelper.exe
Process ID 3828
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCSHelper.exe
Memory Usage 2.73 MB
Peak Memory Usage 6.96 MB
Dropbox.exe
Process ID 5184
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
Memory Usage 309 MB
Peak Memory Usage 738 MB
dwm.exe
Process ID 328
User DWM-1
Domain Window Manager
Path C:\Windows\system32\dwm.exe
Memory Usage 41 MB
Peak Memory Usage 49 MB
Everything.exe
Process ID 2804
User AAA
Domain User
Path D:\Program files\Everything\Everything.exe
Memory Usage 42 MB
Peak Memory Usage 90 MB
Everything.exe
Process ID 2884
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path D:\Program Files\Everything\Everything.exe
Memory Usage 1.32 MB
Peak Memory Usage 4.09 MB
EXCEL.EXE
Process ID 6308
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE
Memory Usage 5.09 MB
Peak Memory Usage 59 MB
explorer.exe
Process ID 2624
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
Memory Usage 49 MB
Peak Memory Usage 117 MB
FlashUtil_ActiveX.exe
Process ID 8352
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil_ActiveX.exe
Memory Usage 3.93 MB
Peak Memory Usage 9.02 MB
googledrivesync.exe
Process ID 3572
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Drive\googledrivesync.exe
Memory Usage 53 MB
Peak Memory Usage 122 MB
googledrivesync.exe
Process ID 2996
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Drive\googledrivesync.exe
Memory Usage 108 KB
Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
Process ID 4824
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
Memory Usage 3.25 MB
Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
Process ID 8960
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
Memory Usage 6.11 MB
Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
HeciServer.exe
Process ID 2312
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
Memory Usage 164 KB
Peak Memory Usage 5.08 MB
hipchat.exe
Process ID 5424
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Atlassian\HipChat\hipchat.exe
Memory Usage 41 MB
Peak Memory Usage 114 MB
hkcmd.exe
Process ID 2688
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
Memory Usage 452 KB
Peak Memory Usage 5.56 MB
hpqbam08.exe
Process ID 7504
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
Memory Usage 532 KB
Peak Memory Usage 5.64 MB
hpqgpc01.exe
Process ID 7888
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
Memory Usage 4.57 MB
Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
hpqste08.exe
Process ID 6456
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
Memory Usage 5.03 MB
Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
hpqtra08.exe
Process ID 4220
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
Memory Usage 8.14 MB
Peak Memory Usage 21 MB
HPSIsvc.exe
Process ID 3456
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\HPSIsvc.exe
Memory Usage 792 KB
Peak Memory Usage 3.35 MB
hpwuschd2.exe
Process ID 7696
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
Memory Usage 836 KB
Peak Memory Usage 3.63 MB
HWDeviceService64.exe
Process ID 2848
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\HWDeviceService64.exe
Memory Usage 3.17 MB
Peak Memory Usage 23 MB
ICCProxy.exe
Process ID 6400
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Integrated Clock Controller Service\ICCProxy.exe
Memory Usage 1.49 MB
Peak Memory Usage 4.90 MB
IDMan.exe
Process ID 1016
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
Memory Usage 4.38 MB
Peak Memory Usage 33 MB
idmBroker.exe
Process ID 8948
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\idmBroker.exe
Memory Usage 3.23 MB
Peak Memory Usage 5.55 MB
IDMIntegrator64.exe
Process ID 3136
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIntegrator64.exe
Memory Usage 620 KB
Peak Memory Usage 5.53 MB
IEMonitor.exe
Process ID 4228
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
Memory Usage 728 KB
Peak Memory Usage 5.41 MB
iexplore.exe
Process ID 13572
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
Memory Usage 132 MB
Peak Memory Usage 158 MB
iexplore.exe
Process ID 10688
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
Memory Usage 138 MB
Peak Memory Usage 170 MB
iexplore.exe
Process ID 8828
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Memory Usage 26 MB
Peak Memory Usage 44 MB
iexplore.exe
Process ID 13424
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
Memory Usage 98 MB
Peak Memory Usage 98 MB
iexplore.exe
Process ID 8880
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
Memory Usage 182 MB
Peak Memory Usage 189 MB
igfxpers.exe
Process ID 3256
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
Memory Usage 2.88 MB
Peak Memory Usage 6.66 MB
igfxtray.exe
Process ID 4072
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
Memory Usage 412 KB
Peak Memory Usage 5.62 MB
ImApp.exe
Process ID 3824
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\IncrediMail\Bin\ImApp.exe
Memory Usage 10 MB
Peak Memory Usage 42 MB
IMF.exe
Process ID 4140
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMF.exe
Memory Usage 39 MB
Peak Memory Usage 69 MB
IMFsrv.exe
Process ID 1792
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Malware Fighter\IMFsrv.exe
Memory Usage 728 KB
Peak Memory Usage 6.39 MB
IncMail.exe
Process ID 4548
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\IncrediMail\Bin\IncMail.exe
Memory Usage 57 MB
Peak Memory Usage 108 MB
InstallServices64.exe
Process ID 124
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Start Menu 8\InstallServices64.exe
Memory Usage 2.09 MB
Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
Integrator.exe
Process ID 4496
User AAA
Domain User
Path D:\Program Files (x86)\Glary Utilities 5\Integrator.exe
Memory Usage 772 KB
Peak Memory Usage 28 MB
ipoint.exe
Process ID 2488
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files\Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center\ipoint.exe
Memory Usage 2.21 MB
Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
itype.exe
Process ID 2472
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files\Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center\itype.exe
Memory Usage 2.28 MB
Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
jusched.exe
Process ID 8160
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
Memory Usage 84 KB
Peak Memory Usage 4.66 MB
LMS.exe
Process ID 4596
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
Memory Usage 1.86 MB
Peak Memory Usage 4.44 MB
lsass.exe
Process ID 780
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
Memory Usage 6.58 MB
Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
Monitor.exe
Process ID 2600
User AAA
Domain User
Path E:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 8\Monitor.exe
Memory Usage 3.95 MB
Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
mqsvc.exe
Process ID 4184
User NETWORK SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\mqsvc.exe
Memory Usage 448 KB
Peak Memory Usage 9.02 MB
nfsclnt.exe
Process ID 5776
User NETWORK SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\nfsclnt.exe
Memory Usage 752 KB
Peak Memory Usage 3.63 MB
OSPPSVC.EXE
Process ID 5220
User NETWORK SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
Memory Usage 1.67 MB
Peak Memory Usage 16 MB
pokki.exe
Process ID 3164
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Local\Pokki\Engine\pokki.exe
Memory Usage 29 MB
Peak Memory Usage 70 MB
pokki.exe
Process ID 3304
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Local\Pokki\Engine\pokki.exe
Memory Usage 79 MB
Peak Memory Usage 105 MB
robotaskbaricon.exe
Process ID 944
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\robotaskbaricon.exe
Memory Usage 12 MB
Peak Memory Usage 19 MB
RtkNGUI64.exe
Process ID 3352
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe
Memory Usage 2.46 MB
Peak Memory Usage 9.27 MB
SDFSSvc.exe
Process ID 1528
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDFSSvc.exe
Memory Usage 5.97 MB
Peak Memory Usage 39 MB
SDTray.exe
Process ID 5488
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDTray.exe
Memory Usage 5.79 MB
Peak Memory Usage 27 MB
SDUpdSvc.exe
Process ID 5632
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDUpdSvc.exe
Memory Usage 2.44 MB
Peak Memory Usage 14 MB
SDWSCSvc.exe
Process ID 5944
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDWSCSvc.exe
Memory Usage 2.63 MB
Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
SearchIndexer.exe
Process ID 6660
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
Memory Usage 16 MB
Peak Memory Usage 21 MB
services.exe
Process ID 772
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
Memory Usage 6.55 MB
Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
SkyDrive.exe
Process ID 2420
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\SkyDrive.exe
Memory Usage 10 MB
Peak Memory Usage 89 MB
SkypeC2CAutoUpdateSvc.exe
Process ID 1776
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\AutoUpdate\SkypeC2CAutoUpdateSvc.exe
Memory Usage 164 KB
Peak Memory Usage 7.30 MB
SkypeC2CPNRSvc.exe
Process ID 2220
User NETWORK SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\PNRSvc\SkypeC2CPNRSvc.exe
Memory Usage 9.27 MB
Peak Memory Usage 13 MB
SlimDrivers.exe
Process ID 2416
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\SlimDrivers\SlimDrivers.exe
Memory Usage 728 KB
Peak Memory Usage 36 MB
smss.exe
Process ID 388
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path \SystemRoot\System32\smss.exe
Memory Usage 208 KB
Peak Memory Usage 1.09 MB
snmp.exe
Process ID 5836
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\snmp.exe
Memory Usage 1.36 MB
Peak Memory Usage 8.07 MB
Speccy64.exe
Process ID 56
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files\Speccy\Speccy64.exe
Memory Usage 30 MB
Peak Memory Usage 30 MB
spider.exe
Process ID 8412
User AAA
Domain User
Path H:\Dropbox\spider.exe
Memory Usage 8.25 MB
Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
spoolsv.exe
Process ID 1720
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
Memory Usage 5.58 MB
Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
sqlbrowser.exe
Process ID 5876
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe
Memory Usage 108 KB
Peak Memory Usage 3.96 MB
sqlservr.exe
Process ID 4404
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.INFLOWSQL\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
Memory Usage 8.23 MB
Peak Memory Usage 67 MB
sqlwriter.exe
Process ID 6024
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
Memory Usage 164 KB
Peak Memory Usage 5.55 MB
ss_conn_service.exe
Process ID 6108
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path D:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers\25_escape\conn\ss_conn_service.exe
Memory Usage 1.10 MB
Peak Memory Usage 4.37 MB
StartMenu8.exe
Process ID 3792
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Start Menu 8\StartMenu8.exe
Memory Usage 13 MB
Peak Memory Usage 29 MB
StartMenu_Hook.exe
Process ID 3096
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Start Menu 8\StartMenu_Hook.exe
Memory Usage 1.09 MB
Peak Memory Usage 7.38 MB
StartMenuServices.exe
Process ID 4920
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Start Menu 8\StartMenuServices.exe
Memory Usage 2.90 MB
Peak Memory Usage 8.89 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 312
User NETWORK SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 6.46 MB
Peak Memory Usage 8.50 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 3420
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 5.78 MB
Peak Memory Usage 9.86 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 884
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 3.66 MB
Peak Memory Usage 9.69 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 1288
User NETWORK SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 18 MB
Peak Memory Usage 20 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 4164
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 64 KB
Peak Memory Usage 3.38 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 5464
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 2.57 MB
Peak Memory Usage 7.20 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 5532
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 1.14 MB
Peak Memory Usage 7.89 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 6188
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 2.97 MB
Peak Memory Usage 9.15 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 12408
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 3.23 MB
Peak Memory Usage 3.23 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 2932
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage KB
Peak Memory Usage 7.92 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 6612
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 3.35 MB
Peak Memory Usage 6.75 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 1140
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 12 MB
Peak Memory Usage 42 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 1524
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 916 KB
Peak Memory Usage 7.33 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 1760
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 18 MB
Peak Memory Usage 155 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 6060
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 72 MB
Peak Memory Usage 90 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 6796
User NETWORK SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 2.22 MB
Peak Memory Usage 4.73 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 13340
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 5.50 MB
Peak Memory Usage 5.61 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 516
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 32 MB
Peak Memory Usage 1.47 GB
svchost.exe
Process ID 1036
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 10 MB
Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
svchost.exe
Process ID 580
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Memory Usage 14 MB
Peak Memory Usage 24 MB
System
Process ID 4
Memory Usage 1.49 MB
Peak Memory Usage 7.84 MB
System Idle Process
Process ID 0
taskeng.exe
Process ID 2404
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
Memory Usage 1.18 MB
Peak Memory Usage 5.24 MB
taskeng.exe
Process ID 2548
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
Memory Usage 1.87 MB
Peak Memory Usage 4.43 MB
taskhost.exe
Process ID 8904
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
Memory Usage 1.37 MB
Peak Memory Usage 9.75 MB
taskhostex.exe
Process ID 2464
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Windows\system32\taskhostex.exe
Memory Usage 6.57 MB
Peak Memory Usage 10 MB
TCPSVCS.EXE
Process ID 5736
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
Memory Usage 332 KB
Peak Memory Usage 3.01 MB
TodoBackupService.exe
Process ID 3356
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path D:\Program Files (x86)\EaseUS\Todo Backup\bin\TodoBackupService.exe
Memory Usage 976 KB
Peak Memory Usage 10 MB
TOTALCMD64.EXE
Process ID 3436
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files\Totalcmd\TOTALCMD64.EXE
Memory Usage 17 MB
Peak Memory Usage 34 MB
TrayTipAgent.exe
Process ID 7884
User AAA
Domain User
Path D:\Program Files (x86)\EaseUS\TrayPopup\TrayTipAgent.exe
Memory Usage 688 KB
Peak Memory Usage 5.19 MB
UninstallMonitor.exe
Process ID 4156
User AAA
Domain User
Path E:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\IObit Uninstaller\UninstallMonitor.exe
Memory Usage 1.06 MB
Peak Memory Usage 9.91 MB
UNS.exe
Process ID 5852
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
Memory Usage 4.26 MB
Peak Memory Usage 11 MB
unsecapp.exe
Process ID 3400
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
Memory Usage 1.81 MB
Peak Memory Usage 4.96 MB
vds.exe
Process ID 6260
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
Memory Usage 2.97 MB
Peak Memory Usage 8.16 MB
wininit.exe
Process ID 616
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
Memory Usage 64 KB
Peak Memory Usage 3.92 MB
winlogon.exe
Process ID 724
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
Memory Usage 1.91 MB
Peak Memory Usage 12 MB
WmiPrvSE.exe
Process ID 7200
User NETWORK SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
Memory Usage 14 MB
Peak Memory Usage 15 MB
WmiPrvSE.exe
Process ID 12968
User SYSTEM
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
Memory Usage 5.31 MB
Peak Memory Usage 5.31 MB
WSHelper.exe
Process ID 7332
User AAA
Domain User
Path C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Wondershare\Wondershare Helper Compact\WSHelper.exe
Memory Usage 3.39 MB
Peak Memory Usage 21 MB
WUDFHost.exe
Process ID 6464
User LOCAL SERVICE
Domain NT AUTHORITY
Path C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
Memory Usage 3.13 MB
Peak Memory Usage 5.53 MB
Security Options
Accounts: Administrator account status Disabled
Accounts: Block Microsoft accounts Not Defined
Accounts: Guest account status Disabled
Accounts: Limit local account use of blank passwords to console logon only Enabled
Accounts: Rename administrator account Administrator
Accounts: Rename guest account Guest
Audit: Audit the access of global system objects Disabled
Audit: Audit the use of Backup and Restore privilege Disabled
Audit: Force audit policy subcategory settings (Windows Vista or later) to override audit policy category settings Not Defined
Audit: Shut down system immediately if unable to log security audits Disabled
DCOM: Machine Access Restrictions in Security Descriptor Definition Language (SDDL) syntax Not Defined
DCOM: Machine Launch Restrictions in Security Descriptor Definition Language (SDDL) syntax Not Defined
Devices: Allow undock without having to log on Enabled
Devices: Allowed to format and eject removable media Not Defined
Devices: Prevent users from installing printer drivers Disabled
Devices: Restrict CD-ROM access to locally logged-on user only Not Defined
Devices: Restrict floppy access to locally logged-on user only Not Defined
Domain controller: Allow server operators to schedule tasks Not Defined
Domain controller: LDAP server signing requirements Not Defined
Domain controller: Refuse machine account password changes Not Defined
Domain member: Digitally encrypt or sign secure channel data (always) Enabled
Domain member: Digitally encrypt secure channel data (when possible) Enabled
Domain member: Digitally sign secure channel data (when possible) Enabled
Domain member: Disable machine account password changes Disabled
Domain member: Maximum machine account password age 30 days
Domain member: Require strong (Windows 2000 or later) session key Enabled
Interactive logon: Display user information when the session is locked Not Defined
Interactive logon: Do not display last user name Disabled
Interactive logon: Do not require CTRL+ALT+DEL Not Defined
Interactive logon: Machine account lockout threshold Not Defined
Interactive logon: Machine inactivity limit Not Defined
Interactive logon: Message text for users attempting to log on
Interactive logon: Message title for users attempting to log on
Interactive logon: Number of previous logons to cache (in case domain controller is not available) 10 logons
Interactive logon: Prompt user to change password before expiration 5 days
Interactive logon: Require Domain Controller authentication to unlock workstation Disabled
Interactive logon: Require smart card Disabled
Interactive logon: Smart card removal behavior No Action
Microsoft network client: Digitally sign communications (always) Disabled
Microsoft network client: Digitally sign communications (if server agrees) Enabled
Microsoft network client: Send unencrypted password to third-party SMB servers Disabled
Microsoft network server: Amount of idle time required before suspending session 15 minutes
Microsoft network server: Attempt S4U2Self to obtain claim information Not Defined
Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications (always) Disabled
Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications (if client agrees) Disabled
Microsoft network server: Disconnect clients when logon hours expire Enabled
Microsoft network server: Server SPN target name validation level Not Defined
Network access: Allow anonymous SID/Name translation Disabled
Network access: Do not allow anonymous enumeration of SAM accounts Enabled
Network access: Do not allow anonymous enumeration of SAM accounts and shares Disabled
Network access: Do not allow storage of passwords and credentials for network authentication Disabled
Network access: Let Everyone permissions apply to anonymous users Disabled
Network access: Named Pipes that can be accessed anonymously
Network access: Remotely accessible registry paths System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ProductOptions,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Server Applications,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
Network access: Remotely accessible registry paths and sub-paths System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog,Software\Microsoft\OLAP Server,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ContentIndex,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\UserConfig,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\DefaultUserConfiguration,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Perflib,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SysmonLog
Network access: Restrict anonymous access to Named Pipes and Shares Enabled
Network access: Shares that can be accessed anonymously Not Defined
Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
Network security: Allow Local System to use computer identity for NTLM Not Defined
Network security: Allow LocalSystem NULL session fallback Not Defined
Network security: Allow PKU2U authentication requests to this computer to use online identities.
 
Not Defined
Network security: Configure encryption types allowed for Kerberos Not Defined
Network security: Do not store LAN Manager hash value on next password change Enabled
Network security: Force logoff when logon hours expire Disabled
Network security: LAN Manager authentication level Not Defined
Network security: LDAP client signing requirements Negotiate signing
Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) clients Require 128-bit encryption
Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) servers Require 128-bit encryption
Network security: Restrict NTLM: Add remote server exceptions for NTLM authentication Not Defined
Network security: Restrict NTLM: Add server exceptions in this domain Not Defined
Network security: Restrict NTLM: Audit Incoming NTLM Traffic Not Defined
Network security: Restrict NTLM: Audit NTLM authentication in this domain Not Defined
Network security: Restrict NTLM: Incoming NTLM traffic Not Defined
Network security: Restrict NTLM: NTLM authentication in this domain Not Defined
Network security: Restrict NTLM: Outgoing NTLM traffic to remote servers Not Defined
Recovery console: Allow automatic administrative logon Disabled
Recovery console: Allow floppy copy and access to all drives and all folders Disabled
Shutdown: Allow system to be shut down without having to log on Enabled
Shutdown: Clear virtual memory pagefile Disabled
System cryptography: Force strong key protection for user keys stored on the computer Not Defined
System cryptography: Use FIPS compliant algorithms for encryption, hashing, and signing Disabled
System objects: Require case insensitivity for non-Windows subsystems Enabled
System objects: Strengthen default permissions of internal system objects (e.g. Symbolic Links) Enabled
System settings: Optional subsystems Posix
System settings: Use Certificate Rules on Windows Executables for Software Restriction Policies Disabled
User Account Control: Admin Approval Mode for the Built-in Administrator account Disabled
User Account Control: Allow UIAccess applications to prompt for elevation without using the secure desktop Disabled
User Account Control: Behavior of the elevation prompt for administrators in Admin Approval Mode Prompt for consent on the secure desktop
User Account Control: Behavior of the elevation prompt for standard users Prompt for credentials
User Account Control: Detect application installations and prompt for elevation Enabled
User Account Control: Only elevate executables that are signed and validated Disabled
User Account Control: Only elevate UIAccess applications that are installed in secure locations Enabled
User Account Control: Run all administrators in Admin Approval Mode Enabled
User Account Control: Switch to the secure desktop when prompting for elevation Enabled
User Account Control: Virtualize file and registry write failures to per-user locations Enabled
Device Tree
ACPI x64-based PC
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
ACPI Power Button
Intel Core i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Intel Core i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Intel Core i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Intel Core i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Motherboard resources
System board
PCI Express Root Complex
2nd Generation Intel Core Processor Family DRAM Controller - 0100
High precision event timer
Intel 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Intel Management Engine Interface
Motherboard resources
Synaptics SMBus Driver
System board
System board
Intel(R) HD Graphics
Generic Non-PnP Monitor
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
USB Root Hub
Generic USB Hub
USB Composite Device
USB Input Device
HID Keyboard Device
USB Input Device
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device
Generic USB Hub
Generic USB Hub
USB Input Device
HID-compliant mouse
High Definition Audio Controller
Intel Display Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller
USB Root Hub
NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller
USB Root Hub
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
USB Root Hub
USB Composite Device
Officejet 4500 G510g-m
USB Printing Support
HP Officejet 4500 G510g-m
HP Officejet 4500 G510g-m
HP Officejet 4500 G510g-m
HP Printer
Officejet 4500 G510g-m (Dot4PRINT)
802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter #2
Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
USB Mass Storage Device
WD Elements 1078 USB Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
Renesas USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 0096 (Microsoft)
USB Root Hub (xHCI)
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 1C18
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
USB Root Hub
Generic USB Hub
USB Mass Storage Device
SanDisk Cruzer Blade USB Device
Intel(R) H61 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C5C
Communications Port (COM1)
Direct memory access controller
Motherboard resources
Motherboard resources
Numeric data processor
Programmable interrupt controller
System CMOS/real time clock
System speaker
System timer
Printer Port (LPT1)
Printer Port Logical Interface
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 1C00
ATA Channel 0
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C ATA Device
ATA Channel 1
WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 ATA Device
Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 1C08
ATA Channel 0
ATA Channel 1
CPU
Intel Core i5 2400
Cores 4
Threads 4
Name Intel Core i5 2400
Code Name Sandy Bridge
Package Socket 1155 LGA
Technology 32nm
Specification Intel Core i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Family 6
Extended Family 6
Model A
Extended Model 2A
Stepping 7
Revision D2
Instructions MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64, NX, VMX, AES, AVX
Virtualization Supported, Disabled
Hyperthreading Supported, Disabled
Fan Speed 2145 RPM
Bus Speed 99.8 MHz
Stock Core Speed 3100 MHz
Stock Bus Speed 100 MHz
Average Temperature 37 °C
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size 4 x 32 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size 4 x 32 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size 4 x 256 KBytes
L3 Unified Cache Size 6144 KBytes
Cores
Core 0
Core Speed 1596.2 MHz
Multiplier x 16.0
Bus Speed 99.8 MHz
Temperature 35 °C
Threads APIC ID: 0
Core 1
Core Speed 3092.6 MHz
Multiplier x 31.0
Bus Speed 99.8 MHz
Temperature 41 °C
Threads APIC ID: 2
Core 2
Core Speed 1596.2 MHz
Multiplier x 16.0
Bus Speed 99.8 MHz
Temperature 36 °C
Threads APIC ID: 4
Core 3
Core Speed 1596.2 MHz
Multiplier x 16.0
Bus Speed 99.8 MHz
Temperature 34 °C
Threads APIC ID: 6
RAM
Memory slots
Total memory slots 4
Used memory slots 2
Free memory slots 2
Memory
Type DDR3
Size 4096 MBytes
Channels # Dual
DRAM Frequency 665.1 MHz
CAS# Latency (CL) 9 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD) 9 clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 9 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) 24 clocks
Command Rate (CR) 1T
Physical Memory
Memory Usage 58 %
Total Physical 3.91 GB
Available Physical 1.63 GB
Total Virtual 6.66 GB
Available Virtual 2.29 GB
SPD
Number Of SPD Modules 2
Slot #1
Type DDR3
Size 2048 MBytes
Manufacturer Unknown
Max Bandwidth PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
Timing table
JEDEC #1
Frequency 457.1 MHz
CAS# Latency 6.0
RAS# To CAS# 6
RAS# Precharge 6
tRAS 17
tRC 23
Voltage 1.500 V
JEDEC #2
Frequency 533.3 MHz
CAS# Latency 7.0
RAS# To CAS# 7
RAS# Precharge 7
tRAS 20
tRC 27
Voltage 1.500 V
JEDEC #3
Frequency 609.5 MHz
CAS# Latency 8.0
RAS# To CAS# 8
RAS# Precharge 8
tRAS 22
tRC 30
Voltage 1.500 V
JEDEC #4
Frequency 685.7 MHz
CAS# Latency 9.0
RAS# To CAS# 9
RAS# Precharge 9
tRAS 25
tRC 34
Voltage 1.500 V
Slot #2
Type DDR3
Size 2048 MBytes
Manufacturer Unknown
Max Bandwidth PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
Timing table
JEDEC #1
Frequency 457.1 MHz
CAS# Latency 6.0
RAS# To CAS# 6
RAS# Precharge 6
tRAS 17
tRC 23
Voltage 1.500 V
JEDEC #2
Frequency 533.3 MHz
CAS# Latency 7.0
RAS# To CAS# 7
RAS# Precharge 7
tRAS 20
tRC 27
Voltage 1.500 V
JEDEC #3
Frequency 609.5 MHz
CAS# Latency 8.0
RAS# To CAS# 8
RAS# Precharge 8
tRAS 22
tRC 30
Voltage 1.500 V
JEDEC #4
Frequency 685.7 MHz
CAS# Latency 9.0
RAS# To CAS# 9
RAS# Precharge 9
tRAS 25
tRC 34
Voltage 1.500 V
Motherboard
Manufacturer MSI
Model H61MU-E35 (MS-7680) (SOCKET 0)
Version 2.0
Chipset Vendor Intel
Chipset Model Sandy Bridge
Chipset Revision 09
Southbridge Vendor Intel
Southbridge Model H61
Southbridge Revision B3
System Temperature 33 °C
BIOS
Brand American Megatrends Inc.
Version V10.4
Date 3/31/2011
Voltage
+3.3V 3.376 V
CPU CORE 0.968 V
VIN2 1.104 V
VIN3 1.458 V
+5V 5.886 V
+12V 8.184 V
VIN6 2.112 V
VSB3V 3.360 V
CMOS BATTERY 3.392 V
PCI Data
Slot PCI-E
Slot Type PCI-E
Slot Usage Available
Data lanes x1
Slot Designation J6B2
Characteristics 3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number 0
Slot PCI-E
Slot Type PCI-E
Slot Usage Available
Data lanes x16
Slot Designation J6B1
Characteristics 3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number 1
Slot PCI-E
Slot Type PCI-E
Slot Usage In Use
Data lanes x1
Slot Designation J6D1
Characteristics 3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number 2
Slot PCI-E
Slot Type PCI-E
Slot Usage Available
Data lanes x1
Slot Designation J7B1
Characteristics 3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number 3
Slot PCI-E
Slot Type PCI-E
Slot Usage Available
Data lanes x16
Slot Designation J8B4
Characteristics 3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number 4
Slot PCI
Slot Type PCI
Slot Usage Available
Bus Width 32 bit
Slot Designation J8D1
Characteristics 3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number 5
Slot PCI
Slot Type PCI
Slot Usage Available
Bus Width 32 bit
Slot Designation J8B3
Characteristics 3.3V, Shared, PME
Slot Number 6
Graphics
Monitor
Name Generic Non-PnP Monitor on Intel HD Graphics
Current Resolution 1360x768 pixels
Work Resolution 1360x728 pixels
State Enabled, Primary, Output devices support
Monitor Width 1360
Monitor Height 768
Monitor BPP 32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency 60 Hz
Device \\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
Intel HD Graphics
Manufacturer Intel
Model HD Graphics
Device ID 8086-0102
Revision A
Subvendor MSI (1462)
Current Performance Level Level 0
Technology 32 nm
Driver version 9.17.10.3517
Count of performance levels : 1
Level 1
GPU Clock 850 MHz
Storage
Hard drives
WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0 ATA Device
Manufacturer Western Digital
Heads 16
Cylinders 243,201
Tracks 62,016,255
Sectors 3,907,024,065
SATA type SATA-II 3.0Gb/s
Device type Fixed
ATA Standard ATA8-ACS
Serial Number WD-WCAZA3579161
Firmware Version Number 51.0AB51
LBA Size 48-bit LBA
Power On Count 536 times
Power On Time 938.8 days
Features S.M.A.R.T., AAM, NCQ
Max. Transfer Mode SATA II 3.0Gb/s
Used Transfer Mode SATA II 3.0Gb/s
Interface SATA
Capacity 1863 GB
Real size 2,000,398,934,016 bytes
RAID Type None
S.M.A.R.T
Status Good
Temperature 34 °C
Temperature Range OK (less than 50 °C)
S.M.A.R.T attributes
01
Attribute name Read Error Rate
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 51
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
03
Attribute name Spin-Up Time
Real value 975 ms
Current 253
Worst 244
Threshold 21
Raw Value 00000003CF
Status Good
04
Attribute name Start/Stop Count
Real value 554
Current 100
Worst 100
Threshold 0
Raw Value 000000022A
Status Good
05
Attribute name Reallocated Sectors Count
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 140
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
07
Attribute name Seek Error Rate
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
09
Attribute name Power-On Hours (POH)
Real value 938d 18h
Current 70
Worst 70
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000005802
Status Good
0A
Attribute name Spin Retry Count
Real value 0
Current 100
Worst 100
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
0B
Attribute name Recalibration Retries
Real value 0
Current 100
Worst 100
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
0C
Attribute name Device Power Cycle Count
Real value 536
Current 100
Worst 100
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000218
Status Good
C0
Attribute name Power-off Retract Count
Real value 88
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000058
Status Good
C1
Attribute name Load/Unload Cycle Count
Real value 34,977
Current 189
Worst 189
Threshold 0
Raw Value 00000088A1
Status Good
C2
Attribute name Temperature
Real value 33 °C
Current 117
Worst 107
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000021
Status Good
C4
Attribute name Reallocation Event Count
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
C5
Attribute name Current Pending Sector Count
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
C6
Attribute name Uncorrectable Sector Count
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
C7
Attribute name UltraDMA CRC Error Count
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
C8
Attribute name Write Error Rate / Multi-Zone Error Rate
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
Partition 0
Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #0
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number C0DB6A0C
Size 349 MB
Used Space 251 MB (71%)
Free Space 98 MB (29%)
Partition 1
Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #1
Disk Letter C:
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number 74DFFA68
Size 72 GB
Used Space 47 GB (65%)
Free Space 25.1 GB (35%)
Partition 2
Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #2
Disk Letter H:
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number D4872EB5
Size 219 GB
Used Space 48 GB (21%)
Free Space 171 GB (79%)
Partition 3
Partition ID Disk #0, Partition #3
Volume 0
Disk Letter D:
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number 94EC9286
Size 292 GB
Used Space 65 GB (22%)
Free Space 227 GB (78%)
Volume 1
Disk Letter E:
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number 04EF867C
Size 146 GB
Used Space 3.17 GB (2%)
Free Space 143 GB (98%)
Volume 2
Disk Letter F:
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number 24FB7E45
Size 146 GB
Used Space 32.2 GB (21%)
Free Space 114 GB (79%)
Volume 3
Disk Letter G:
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number 18C739EF
Size 984 GB
Used Space 607 GB (61%)
Free Space 376 GB (39%)
WD Elements 1078 USB Device
Manufacturer Western Digital
Heads 16
Cylinders 243,197
Tracks 62,015,235
Sectors 3,906,959,805
SATA type SATA-II 3.0Gb/s
Device type Fixed
ATA Standard ACS2
Serial Number WD-WXM1E14PXMW2
Firmware Version Number 01.01A01
LBA Size 48-bit LBA
Power On Count 27 times
Power On Time 5.4 days
Speed 5200 RPM
Features S.M.A.R.T., APM, NCQ
Max. Transfer Mode SATA II 3.0Gb/s
Used Transfer Mode SATA II 3.0Gb/s
Interface USB (SATA)
Capacity 1862 GB
Real size 2,000,365,289,472 bytes
RAID Type None
S.M.A.R.T
Status Good
Temperature 36 °C
Temperature Range OK (less than 50 °C)
S.M.A.R.T attributes
01
Attribute name Read Error Rate
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 51
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
03
Attribute name Spin-Up Time
Real value 5125 ms
Current 197
Worst 193
Threshold 21
Raw Value 0000001405
Status Good
04
Attribute name Start/Stop Count
Real value 157
Current 100
Worst 100
Threshold 0
Raw Value 000000009D
Status Good
05
Attribute name Reallocated Sectors Count
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 140
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
07
Attribute name Seek Error Rate
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
09
Attribute name Power-On Hours (POH)
Real value 5d 9h
Current 100
Worst 100
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000081
Status Good
0A
Attribute name Spin Retry Count
Real value 0
Current 100
Worst 100
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
0B
Attribute name Recalibration Retries
Real value 0
Current 100
Worst 253
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
0C
Attribute name Device Power Cycle Count
Real value 27
Current 100
Worst 100
Threshold 0
Raw Value 000000001B
Status Good
C0
Attribute name Power-off Retract Count
Real value 12
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 000000000C
Status Good
C1
Attribute name Load/Unload Cycle Count
Real value 546
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000222
Status Good
C2
Attribute name Temperature
Real value 36 °C
Current 116
Worst 107
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000024
Status Good
C4
Attribute name Reallocation Event Count
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
C5
Attribute name Current Pending Sector Count
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
C6
Attribute name Uncorrectable Sector Count
Real value 0
Current 100
Worst 253
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
C7
Attribute name UltraDMA CRC Error Count
Real value 0
Current 200
Worst 200
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
C8
Attribute name Write Error Rate / Multi-Zone Error Rate
Real value 0
Current 100
Worst 253
Threshold 0
Raw Value 0000000000
Status Good
Partition 0
Partition ID Disk #2, Partition #0
Disk Letter K:
File System NTFS
Volume Serial Number 74B76DCC
Size 1862 GB
Used Space 215 GB (11%)
Free Space 1647 GB (89%)
Optical Drives
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C ATA Device
Media Type DVD Writer
Name TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C ATA Device
Availability Running/Full Power
Capabilities Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
Read capabilities CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-RAM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
Write capabilities CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R DL
Config Manager Error Code Device is working properly
Config Manager User Config FALSE
Drive I:
Media Loaded FALSE
SCSI Bus 0
SCSI Logical Unit 0
SCSI Port 0
SCSI Target Id 0
Status OK
Audio
Sound Cards
Intel Display Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio
Playback Devices
Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio) (default)
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Peripherals
HID Keyboard Device
Device Kind Keyboard
Device Name HID Keyboard Device
Vendor Unknown
Location USB Input Device
Driver
Date 6-21-2006
Version 6.2.9200.16548
File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
HID-compliant mouse
Device Kind Mouse
Device Name HID-compliant mouse
Vendor Super Micro Computer
Location USB Input Device
Driver
Date 6-21-2006
Version 6.2.9200.16548
File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
HP Officejet 4500 G510g-m
Device Kind Printer
Device Name HP Officejet 4500 G510g-m
Vendor HP
Location USB Printing Support
Driver
Date 8-29-2012
Version 70.91.411.0
File C:\Windows\system32\hpzids40.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpw450g3.gpd
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpw450gs.ini
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfst70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpw450g3.vdf
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpw450g3.xml
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfsc70w.dtd
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfhl70w.cab
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfui70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfvu70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpw450g3.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfev70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfsm70w.gpd
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpf3m70w.gpd
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\PRTPROCS\x64\1\hpfpp70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\hpf3l70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpf3r70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfrs70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfie70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpw450g3.cfg
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\UNIDRV.DLL
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\UNIRES.DLL
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\UNIDRVUI.DLL
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\STDNAMES.GPD
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\UNIDRV.HLP
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\hpfpr70w.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\{3C193DB3-58B3-4040-A78D-F1D4407E5C3A}\HPCDMC64.dll
Officejet 4500 G510g-m
Device Kind Camera/scanner
Device Name Officejet 4500 G510g-m
Vendor Hewlett-Packard
Location USB Composite Device
Driver
Date 4-1-2012
Version 8.0.0.0
File C:\Windows\system32\hpwwiax6.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\hpwtiop5.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbscan.sys
File C:\Windows\system32\hpwvst01.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\hppldcoi.dll
File C:\Windows\system32\difxapi.dll
Cruzer Blade 
Device Kind Portable Device
Device Name Cruzer Blade
Vendor SANDISK
Comment J:\
Location UMBus Enumerator
Driver
Date 6-21-2006
Version 6.2.9200.16384
File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
Elements 1078 
Device Kind Portable Device
Device Name Elements 1078
Vendor WD
Comment Elements
Location UMBus Enumerator
Driver
Date 6-21-2006
Version 6.2.9200.16384
File C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
Printers
Fax
Printer Port SHRFAX:
Print Processor winprint
Availability Always
Priority 1
Duplex None
Print Quality 200 * 200 dpi Monochrome
Status Unknown
Driver
Driver Name Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (v4.00)
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\FXSDRV.DLL
HP LaserJet Professional P1102
Printer Port USB001
Print Processor HP1100PrintProc
Availability Always
Priority 1
Duplex None
Print Quality 600 dpi Monochrome
Status Unknown
Driver
Driver Name HP LaserJet Professional P1102 (v0.03)
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\hp1100sd.dll
HP Officejet 4500 G510g-m
Printer Port USB004
Print Processor hpfpp70w
Availability Always
Priority 1
Duplex None
Print Quality 600 * 600 dpi Color
Status Unknown
Driver
Driver Name HP Officejet 4500 G510g-m (v6.00)
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\UNIDRV.DLL
HP Officejet 4500 G510g-m fax
Printer Port USB004
Print Processor winprint
Availability Always
Priority 1
Duplex None
Print Quality 200 * 200 dpi Color
Status Unknown
Driver
Driver Name HP Officejet 4500 G510g-m fax (v6.00)
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\unidrv.dll
Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Printer Port PORTPROMPT:
Print Processor winprint
Availability Always
Priority 1
Duplex None
Print Quality 600 * 600 dpi Color
Status Unknown
Driver
Driver Name Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 (v6.00)
Driver Path C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_9484daf67c32e458\Amd64\mxdwdrv.dll
PDFill PDF&Image Writer
Printer Port PDFillWriterPort
Print Processor winprint
Availability Always
Priority 1
Duplex None
Print Quality 600 * 600 dpi Color
Status Unknown
Driver
Driver Name PDFill Writer (v6.00)
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\PDFILLPSCRIPT5.DLL
Samsung ML-2160 Series (Default Printer)
Printer Port SEC0015999FDDA5
Print Processor ssj1MPC
Availability Always
Priority 1
Duplex None
Print Quality 600 dpi
Status Unknown
Driver
Driver Name Samsung ML-2160 Series (v4.00)
Driver Path C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\ssj1m.dll
Network
You are connected to the internet
Connected through 802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
IP Address 192.168.1.3
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway server 192.168.1.1
Preferred DNS server 192.168.1.1
DHCP Enabled
DHCP server 192.168.1.1
Adapter Type IEEE 802.11 wireless
NetBIOS over TCP/IP Enabled via DHCP
NETBIOS Node Type Hybrid node
Link Speed 39.3 KBps
Computer Name
NetBIOS Name USER
DNS Name User
Membership Part of workgroup
Workgroup WORKGROUP
Remote Desktop
Disabled
Console
State Active
Domain User
WinInet Info
LAN Connection
Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
Wi-Fi Info
Using native Wi-Fi API version 2
Available access points count 6
Wi-Fi (DIRECT-D7ML-2160ml2165w)
SSID DIRECT-D7ML-2160ml2165w
Frequency 2412000 kHz
Channel Number 1
Name DIRECT-D7ML-2160ml2165w
Signal Strength/Quality 100
Security Enabled
State The interface is connected to a network
Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
Network Connectible
Network Flags There is a profile for this network
Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
Wi-Fi (FC0X2)
SSID FC0X2
Frequency 2462000 kHz
Channel Number 11
Name FC0X2
Signal Strength/Quality 98
Security Enabled
State The interface is connected to a network
Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
Network Connectible
Network Flags There is a profile for this network
Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
Wi-Fi (Gamila_Wifi)
SSID Gamila_Wifi
Frequency 2437000 kHz
Channel Number 6
Name Gamila_Wifi
Signal Strength/Quality 62
Security Enabled
State The interface is connected to a network
Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
Network Connectible
Network Flags There is a profile for this network
Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
Wi-Fi (Gamila_stc)
SSID Gamila_stc
Frequency 2412000 kHz
Channel Number 1
Name Gamila_stc
Signal Strength/Quality 100
Security Enabled
State The interface is connected to a network
Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
Network Connectible
Network Flags Currently Connected to this network
Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
Wi-Fi (HW-E5172-BC0A)
SSID HW-E5172-BC0A
Frequency 2462000 kHz
Channel Number 11
Name HW-E5172-BC0A
Signal Strength/Quality 46
Security Enabled
State The interface is connected to a network
Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
Network Connectible
Network Flags There is a profile for this network
Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
Wi-Fi (Majed)
SSID Majed
Frequency 2462000 kHz
Channel Number 11
Name Majed
Signal Strength/Quality 46
Security Enabled
State The interface is connected to a network
Dot11 Type Infrastructure BSS network
Network Connectible
Network Flags There is a profile for this network
Cipher Algorithm to be used when joining this network AES-CCMP algorithm
Default Auth used to join this network for the first time 802.11i RSNA algorithm that uses PSK
WinHTTPInfo
WinHTTPSessionProxyType No proxy
Session Proxy
Session Proxy Bypass
Connect Retries 5
Connect Timeout (ms) 60,000
HTTP Version HTTP 1.1
Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers INFINITE
Max Connects Per Servers INFINITE
Max HTTP automatic redirects 10
Max HTTP status continue 10
Send Timeout (ms) 30,000
IEProxy Auto Detect No
IEProxy Auto Config
IEProxy
IEProxy Bypass
Default Proxy Config Access Type No proxy
Default Config Proxy
Default Config Proxy Bypass
Sharing and Discovery
Network Discovery Enabled
File and Printer Sharing Enabled
File and printer sharing service Enabled
Simple File Sharing Enabled
Administrative Shares Enabled
Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
Adapters List
Enabled
802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card
Connection-specific DNS Suffix Home
Connection Name Wi-Fi
NetBIOS over TCPIP Yes
DHCP enabled Yes
MAC Address 00-C0-CA-28-84-7B
IP Address 192.168.1.3
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway server 192.168.1.1
DHCP 192.168.1.1
DNS Server 192.168.1.1
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Connection Name Ethernet
DHCP enabled Yes
MAC Address 6C-62-6D-46-C4-88
Network Shares
No network shares
Current TCP Connections
Agent.exe (2444)
Local 0.0.0.0:6864 LISTEN
AvastSvc.exe (1372)
Local 127.0.0.1:12119 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12143 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12465 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12563 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12993 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:27275 LISTEN
Local 192.168.1.3:52399 ESTABLISHED Remote 77.234.42.63:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 127.0.0.1:12995 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12110 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:12025 LISTEN
C:\Program Files (x86)\Atlassian\HipChat\hipchat.exe (5424)
Local 192.168.1.3:52412 ESTABLISHED Remote 54.80.88.101:5222 (Querying... )
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Drive\googledrivesync.exe (3572)
Local 192.168.1.3:52394 ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.71.125:5222 (Querying... )
C:\Program Files (x86)\IncrediMail\Bin\IncMail.exe (4548)
Local 192.168.1.3:51702 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 79.140.95.25:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:51703 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 79.140.95.25:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:51704 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 79.140.95.25:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:51706 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 79.140.95.25:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:51697 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 79.140.95.25:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:51699 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 79.140.95.25:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:51701 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 79.140.95.25:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE (10688)
Local 192.168.1.3:52910 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52911 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52727 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.164.206.139:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52726 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.164.206.139:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52896 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52711 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 173.194.35.31:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52710 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 173.194.35.31:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52913 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52914 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52915 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52916 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52919 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52920 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53041 LAST-ACK Remote 72.52.204.213:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52897 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52903 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52905 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52906 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52907 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52908 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:52909 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.230.95.170:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE (8880)
Local 192.168.1.3:53045 ESTABLISHED Remote 159.253.143.11:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53065 LAST-ACK Remote 104.28.14.88:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53067 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.113.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53071 LAST-ACK Remote 104.28.14.88:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53073 LAST-ACK Remote 104.28.14.88:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53074 LAST-ACK Remote 104.28.14.88:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53125 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53128 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53135 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53136 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53137 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53138 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53075 LAST-ACK Remote 104.28.14.88:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53141 ESTABLISHED Remote 104.28.14.88:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53142 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 104.28.14.88:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53143 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53149 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53150 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53151 ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.232.137:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53152 ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.232.137:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53154 ESTABLISHED Remote 64.135.83.58:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53155 ESTABLISHED Remote 64.135.83.58:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53156 ESTABLISHED Remote 168.61.211.164:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53077 LAST-ACK Remote 104.28.14.88:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53080 ESTABLISHED Remote 173.194.45.66:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 127.0.0.1:53114 ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:26143 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.3:53165 ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.232.137:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53145 ESTABLISHED Remote 141.101.123.117:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53167 SYN-SENT Remote 2.19.18.110:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53168 SYN-SENT Remote 2.19.18.110:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53169 SYN-SENT Remote 31.13.86.161:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53170 SYN-SENT Remote 31.13.86.161:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDTray.exe (5488)
Local 127.0.0.1:21327 LISTEN
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (8828)
Local 192.168.1.3:53122 LAST-ACK Remote 104.28.14.88:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Local\Microsoft\SkyDrive\SkyDrive.exe (2420)
Local 192.168.1.3:50972 ESTABLISHED Remote 157.56.124.69:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
C:\Users\AAA\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe (5184)
Local 127.0.0.1:49336 ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:19872 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.3:53103 FIN-WAIT-1 Remote 50.16.213.132:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 127.0.0.1:19872 ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:49336 (Querying... )
Local 0.0.0.0:17500 LISTEN
Local 192.168.1.3:53166 ESTABLISHED Remote 50.16.213.132:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53158 ESTABLISHED Remote 108.160.162.102:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
D:\Program files\Everything\Everything.exe (2804)
Local 127.0.0.1:52820 ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:15485 (Querying... )
Everything.exe (2884)
Local 127.0.0.1:15485 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:15485 ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:52820 (Querying... )
IMF.exe (4140)
Local 192.168.1.3:50836 CLOSE-WAIT Remote 54.231.33.89:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
lsass.exe (780)
Local 0.0.0.0:49155 LISTEN
mqsvc.exe (4184)
Local 0.0.0.0:2103 LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:2105 LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:2107 LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:1801 LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:49230 LISTEN
SDFSSvc.exe (1528)
Local 127.0.0.1:21323 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:21322 LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:21320 LISTEN
SDUpdSvc.exe (5632)
Local 127.0.0.1:21321 LISTEN
services.exe (772)
Local 0.0.0.0:49300 LISTEN
ss_conn_service.exe (6108)
Local 127.0.0.1:50911 LISTEN
svchost.exe (312)
Local 0.0.0.0:135 (DCE) LISTEN
svchost.exe (4164)
Local 0.0.0.0:515 LISTEN
svchost.exe (516)
Local 0.0.0.0:49154 LISTEN
svchost.exe (580)
Local 0.0.0.0:49153 LISTEN
System Process
Local 192.168.1.3:53124 TIME-WAIT Remote 108.160.162.102:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53117 TIME-WAIT Remote 173.194.32.121:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53116 TIME-WAIT Remote 173.194.32.121:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53105 TIME-WAIT Remote 50.16.213.132:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53104 TIME-WAIT Remote 50.16.213.132:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53090 TIME-WAIT Remote 173.194.32.123:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53096 TIME-WAIT Remote 79.140.94.216:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53097 TIME-WAIT Remote 54.76.182.232:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 192.168.1.3:53108 TIME-WAIT Remote 185.29.133.33:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 127.0.0.1:53131 TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:21322 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.3:53089 TIME-WAIT Remote 173.194.32.123:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
Local 127.0.0.1:27275 TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:53140 (Querying... )
Local 127.0.0.1:27275 TIME-WAIT Remote 127.0.0.1:53132 (Querying... )
Local 192.168.1.3:53161 TIME-WAIT Remote 108.160.167.148:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53159 TIME-WAIT Remote 108.160.167.148:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
Local 192.168.1.3:53139 TIME-WAIT Remote 108.160.162.102:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
System Process
Local 0.0.0.0:80 (HTTP) LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:445 (Windows shares) LISTEN
Local 192.168.1.3:139 (NetBIOS session service) LISTEN
Local 127.0.0.1:26143 ESTABLISHED Remote 127.0.0.1:53114 (Querying... )
Local 0.0.0.0:26143 LISTEN
TCPSVCS.EXE (5736)
Local 0.0.0.0:7 LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:9 LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:19 LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:17 LISTEN
Local 0.0.0.0:13 LISTEN
wininit.exe (616)
Local 0.0.0.0:49152 LISTEN
Generated with Speccy v1.26.698

Please help.


Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Please run TFC by following this guide here: 

How to use Temporary File Cleaner (TFC) | Tech Support Forum


----------



## sinan

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Hi.

I did and freed 540 MB.

Thanks.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Please run TFC by following this guide here:
> 
> How to use Temporary File Cleaner (TFC) | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

How's the PC running now?

Please explain these slow downs you're experiencing.


----------



## DBCooper

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Hi there sinan,

Try performing a "CHECK DISK REPAIR" on your computer and see if performing a check disk repair helps. Here's a link on instructions on how to perform a check disk repair:

CHKDSK - Check a Drive for Errors in Windows 8

If you still have issues afterwards, try testing your computer HDD for any errors. Use a good program called "SEATOOLS" and test your computer HDD for any errors. Here's the link to the Seatoolks program: SeaTools | Seagate

Hope this helps you out. Please provide an update when you can do not hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## sinan

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Thanks to all.
I followed instruction steps given, It looks fine now beside no errors found during chkdsk procedures.

I believe if it get slow again I will need to check hardware.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

If I were you I would post the proper logs in the Malware removal Forum as I would bet you have some issues.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## sinan

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Hi.

I did but no response yet.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/am-i-infected-925042.html
Thanks.



Rich-M said:


> If I were you I would post the proper logs in the Malware removal Forum as I would bet you have some issues.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Be patient these guys are busy and some times it does take a while until you get a response. I think there is a very good possibility and the generalist cleaners often miss remnants.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

While your waiting for the security team to respond, download Junkware Removal tool. *Run* it, A DOS window appears. Press Any Key. It will automatically scan. 
Then download ADWCleaner.* Run* it,* Install* it. *Scan*, leave everything checked. *Clean*. When both these programs are done, a text document appears showing you what files have been removed. 
Follow up with the Security team.


----------



## sinan

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Thanks to all.

I will do scan then come back here with results.

Regards.


----------



## sinan

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Hi.

Now my pc returned normal after running the 2 utilities.

Thanks to all.



spunk.funk said:


> While your waiting for the security team to respond, download Junkware Removal tool. *Run* it, A DOS window appears. Press Any Key. It will automatically scan.
> Then download ADWCleaner.* Run* it,* Install* it. *Scan*, leave everything checked. *Clean*. When both these programs are done, a text document appears showing you what files have been removed.
> Follow up with the Security team.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Glad to here you got it sorted. But to be on the safe side, check in the Security team to get a clean bill of health. then pleas mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## sinan

*Re: My pc got slow !!!*

Will wait until I get response.

Thanks again



spunk.funk said:


> Glad to here you got it sorted. But to be on the safe side, check in the Security team to get a clean bill of health. then pleas mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

